# new gerbil breeder!



## cortez1011 (Sep 30, 2011)

Angel n' Halo's Gerbils
That is my website for Angel n' Halo gerbils 
I live in Pittsburgh, PA and I am striving for healthy, tame, and colorful gerbils!
Contact me for any info! 
Thanks!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just a quick question, but why are your gerbils in wire cages?


----------

